
Data Ownership and the Semantic Web: Interview with Professor Ruben Verborgh - andeebe
https://tapmydata.com/data-ownership-and-the-semantic-web-interview-with-professor-ruben-verborgh-part-2/
======
jdormit
This smells like a PR piece. No real content and the interviewer only asked 4
questions. No discussion of what the semantic web actually _is_ or how it
works to make data interoperable. I kept waiting for the good part...

~~~
icedchai
Total fluff. No mention of metadata? RDF?

------
marknadal
Ruben and the SOLID team are great people.

I wish more projects were lead by such ernest teams.

Their architecture isn't leaning the direction I'm biased towards (it is more
federated than decentralized) but they're honest people trying hard to make
the web a better place, and need to be applauded.

